# what am i missing?



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

i have a newbee coming to pick up a hive today so i went out and sealed it up this morning. includes in the deal is a hive that is one deep with a supper of honey on top, boardman feeder, gloves, smoker, hat/veil, excluder, 30 sheets thin surplus super foundation, and three supers. i don't have an extra hive tool and am going to recommend a regular jacket with a veil instead of the hat/veil. i have contact info for their local beek club, a couple catalogs, and of course the web address for beesource. any body have any suggestions for anything else? or maybe i should ask, as a newbee what else would have you liked to have had when you started out that i am missing here?



i really must say that i can't blame anyone for wanting bees, especially when they make this stuff;


----------



## b_z_genius (Jan 25, 2007)

If the newbee isn't to far away they may like for you to come over and go through the hive with them. Or go through a hive at your place with you. That would have been real nice when I first started.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

>Or go through a hive at your place with you.

excellent idea. i will do this. i take it for granted people has been in bees before because i helped out my mentor with his for two years before i got any. i feel really fortunate for that. any other suggestions?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I would recommed a couple of good books to read especially something along the lines of xyz of beeculture also let them know of beeculture and abj mags


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

the people finally came yesterday and picked the hive up. they were supposed to have been here thursday, but could not make it until today. i put the hive in the basement/garage and fed them with an inverted jar over the inner cover until the newbees showed up. anyway, they stayed here for about two hours. i gave them an open hive demo, thanks b_z_genius, and answered a ton of questions. i showed the brood, workers, eggs, larva, and found a few drones even. for the life of me, i couldn't find the queen and i never have any difficulty finding her. they seemed really happy with all the equipment, bees, and info. i really love it when i can help someone out like that.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

What does a good hive go for in your area?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

kc in wv said:


> What does a good hive go for in your area?


http://208.69.121.208/forums/showthread.php?p=242535#post242535
this is just one example. it really depends on how bad somebody wants something as to how much you can charge. a double deep, fully drawn with winter stores and a proven queen is worth at least $300 imo. a deep with a shallow super about $50 less. 4 frame nucs around $100.


----------

